# What do you miss the most about not being young anymore?



## R. Paradon

I know that I am happy with my mind because it still functions well and I am usually a happy person, but I do miss the years when I could start running for a mile or so with no reason (and without having to rest every five minutes), hopping on a motorcycle and heading for the hills looking for a challenge, etc.

What do you miss...or don't you?


----------



## Steve

Youth ...........


----------



## SifuPhil

Five-cent Cokes and ten-cent comic books ...

... and Donna Raguso. :love_heart:


----------



## Elzee

Penny Candy.  I remember finding a quarter under a bench at a park, just before my brother, sister and I were getting ready to walk home for dinner. There were also some  friends with us. I bought candy and potato chips at the concession stand in the park, to share with all the kids that were with me. The lady at the concession stand said to me, as she handed me all the candy and potato chips, "Children, won't you spoil your dinner with all these treats?"

The older I get, the less I can tolerate swimming in chilly water. I miss being able to swim in a cold mountain stream or jump in my pool when the water gets too cold. I used to love swimming in 'refreshing' water but now, I only want to swim in water that's the temperature of a warm bath. 

I appreciate the wisdom I have gained over the years, so in this regard, I don't miss my youth that much.


----------



## R. Paradon

Some really great replies!  Thanks to everybody!  But the :biggrin-new: *WINNER  *is Steve :applause:


----------



## SeaBreeze

I miss the springyness in my joints, like squatting or kneeling and being able to spring back up without even thinking about it.  Now, it's a helping hand pushing up off the floor, or pulling up from counter or chair.  But, all in all, I'm happy to be old, much better than the other option.


----------



## R. Paradon

SeaBreeze said:


> I miss the springyness in my joints, like squatting or kneeling and being able to spring back up without even thinking about it.  Now, it's a helping hand pushing up off the floor, or pulling up from counter or chair.  But, all in all, I'm happy to be old, much better than the other option.



 I am laughing but not at you...with you!  I have been doing the helping hand thing for so long I almost forgot what it's like just to spring right up again!


----------



## SeaSparkle

The funny thing is that I don't really feel older in my mind, so when I catch my reflection in the mirror.. it surprises me sometimes 
I miss getting butterflies in my tummy.


----------



## R. Paradon

SeaSparkle said:


> The funny thing is that I don't really feel older in my mind, so when I catch my reflection in the mirror.. it surprises me sometimes
> I miss getting butterflies in my tummy.



I understand that so much!  I realize that many things such as taste, culture etc. have changed within my little brain, but I still feel as young as a kid...and when I see that stranger looking at me in the mirror when I am shaving, I wonder who he really is and what did he to with me! layful:

BTW, I really like your signature!


----------



## teamrose

I miss the energy. When I was young I never seemed to get tired. These days, I seem to be tired all the time. Also, I miss a lot of friends that have either moved away or died. Much harder to meet friends now.


----------



## R. Paradon

teamrose said:


> I miss the energy. When I was young I never seemed to get tired. These days, I seem to be tired all the time. Also, I miss a lot of friends that have either moved away or died. Much harder to meet friends now.



I usually do not get tired during the day, but happily I work on my computer at home and if I do get sleepy, the bed is not that far away for a little nap!  At times I am lethargic because when I stay home I don't have to worry about shaving and putting the ol' wooden teeth in, but I force myself and then I am ready to go!

I also miss some of my friends that have passed on and a few back in the States!


----------



## teamrose

Back in the states? Where do you live now? How do you cope with the loss of friends? Working at home I don't feel lonely, but I still really do wish I had more friends.


----------



## R. Paradon

teamrose said:


> Back in the states? Where do you live now? How do you cope with the loss of friends? Working at home I don't feel lonely, but I still really do wish I had more friends.



I have been living in Thailand for the past six years.  I decided to retire here.  The loss of friends is sad but as a Buddhist I just realize that they were here as long as they needed to be.  Someday, probably in a future life we will meet again.  We all know as seniors that eventually we all will pass on...death is just part of life.

I only have a few non-Thai friends here and that suits me fine.


----------



## teamrose

R. Paradon said:


> I have been living in Thailand for the past six years.  I decided to retire here.  The loss of friends is sad but as a Buddhist I just realize that they were here as long as they needed to be.  Someday, probably in a future life we will meet again.  We all know as seniors that eventually we all will pass on...death is just part of life.
> 
> I only have a few non-Thai friends here and that suits me fine.


What a beautiful way of looking at life, and death. I never considered we are only here for as long as we're needed. What if you don't know your purpose? Why am I here, I really have nothing to offer the universe.


----------



## R. Paradon

teamrose said:


> What a beautiful way of looking at life, and death. I never considered we are only here for as long as we're needed. What if you don't know your purpose? Why am I here, I really have nothing to offer the universe.



Of course you have a purpose!  You make people smile, you are learning things everyday and I am sure that if your "real" life persona is the same as your cyber then you are a special person!  I do little for the world in my opinion, but I am here and do my best to make people feel at ease and happy!  Not for any future reward, but because it makes me feel happy inside.


----------



## teamrose

You're absolutely right about me learning new things practically daily. But what do I do with all this newly acquired knowledge. If you don't share or give back in someway, what is the purpose. Then again, maybe I am sharing, since I love discussing things on the internet. Who knows, there may be someone somewhere reading me that gets inspired by something I said or wrote and it brightens their dreary day. There certainly have been a lot of inspirational writers in my life.


----------



## R. Paradon

That's the spirit!  Things that are simple to me may be difficult to others and vice versa!  And you never know when somebody is watching how you do a particular thing without you knowing!


----------



## SeaBreeze

R. Paradon said:


> That's the spirit!  Things that are simple to me may be difficult to others and vice versa!  And you never know when somebody is watching how you do a particular thing without you knowing!



So true...when I was working, I heard from several other co-workers that they had watched me daily (from a distance) to see how I was doing things, and they learned a lot from me...if they didn't share that info, I would've never even known...gotta say, it felt good, as simple as it was.


----------



## SifuPhil

R. Paradon said:


> ...  And you never know when somebody is watching how you do a particular thing without you knowing!



As I discovered to my chagrin, the first day of my membership at Plato's Retreat ...


----------



## R. Paradon

SifuPhil said:


> As I discovered to my chagrin, the first day of my membership at Plato's Retreat ...



I dare not say what I want to as a retort on this forum....  Is that place still open?


----------



## SifuPhil

R. Paradon said:


> I dare not say what I want to as a retort on this forum....  Is that place still open?



LOL - no, they shut down a long time ago, 1985, I think. They opened a new place in Florida, that one lasted until 2006 under several different "formats", and finally the former manager of Plato's opened up a swing club back in NYC this past summer.


----------



## R. Paradon

SifuPhil said:


> LOL - no, they shut down a long time ago, 1985, I think. They opened a new place in Florida, that one lasted until 2006 under several different "formats", and finally the former manager of Plato's opened up a swing club back in NYC this past summer.



I guess I will just have to suffer here in Pattaya! layful:


----------



## teamrose

I thought Plato's Retreat turned into a gay club. Not making any judgement calls here, but just saying. Living in Ft Lauderdale, the club has quite a reputation. Think the club is called Plato's Retreat 2 now.


----------



## SifuPhil

teamrose said:


> I thought Plato's Retreat turned into a gay club. Not making any judgement calls here, but just saying. Living in Ft Lauderdale, the club has quite a reputation. Think the club is called Plato's Retreat 2 now.



You're right, I think - in 2006 they closed down briefly and changed format from heterosexual to homosexual. I'm not sure if it was Fred Lincoln running it at that point or not - he was the successor to Larry Levinson (the original owner of Plato's NYC) - or if he had returned to making films at that point.

Fred was a character - I met him at a party once and he had a lot of great stories to tell, as could be expected of a swing club owner / porn producer.


----------



## Steve

Shall we say that to sum up this topic is rather simple...
I have read most of the answers and they all seem to point in the same direction..

What we miss the most is .................. *YOUTH* !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SifuPhil

Steve said:


> ... What we miss the most is .................. *YOUTH* !!!!!!!!!!!!!



... or at least, our warped memories of it ...


----------



## teamrose

Warped memories of youth nothing. Youth was great. I am enjoying my senior years like crazy and just hope my health and good times can continue until I'm 120. Although I really don't expect to live past 110. Life really is a stage of seasons. When I was young I acted like a youngster. Now that I'm old I haven't changed much except I don't do nearly as much. Old age is really not bad as long as one has their health.


----------



## SifuPhil

Well, when you think about it youth and old age are pretty much the same - at both stages of life we wear diapers, drool, are barely self-aware and need others to feed us. The only difference is that we usually don't give ****** to babies. layful:


----------



## teamrose

Funny, but at what age do you think we will be in diapers, drool and are barely self-aware. My mother is 84 and has none of those problems. I live in South Florida and we have many seniors over 100 without those problems. I don't think the natural order of things is for people to degenerate into drooling, diaper wearing incompetents.


----------



## SifuPhil

teamrose said:


> Funny, but at what age do you think we will be in diapers, drool and are barely self-aware.



Speaking only for myself? 54.



> My mother is 84 and has none of those problems. I live in South Florida and we have many seniors over 100 without those problems. I don't think the natural order of things is for people to degenerate into drooling, diaper wearing incompetents.



Bless your mother's soul. 

I live in northeast PA and have taught for years in nursing homes and hospices, so perhaps my perspective is a little skewed. But looking at the number of "regular citizens" on the streets - overweight, under-stretched, shoving junk food into their gaping maws while using canes and oxygen tanks - I fear for the future. 

That's where I get my ideas of diapers and drool. South Florida is also more climate-friendly for seniors - up here, every winter, there are multiple stories of seniors dying from the cold - so the climate plays a role also. Air quality ... we're in the coal belt ... you're next to the ocean. 

Days of sunshine in Florida - approx. 325. Days of sunshine in PA - approx. 5. 

The "natural order" is, I fear, slowly changing into something UN-natural.


----------



## teamrose

Wow, your dreadful PA stats are exactly why I left Chicago. I feel like i'm on a permanent vacation living in South Florida. But even here you are right about our health. It is amazing how big we are getting. Sometimes one wonder how our skin can possibly stretch as far as it does.


----------



## teamrose

So now you've moved to a milder climate. Are you happier? Do you think you could be still happier if perhaps you moved all the way down to South Florida? We would welcome the horses.


----------



## SifuPhil

My first exposure to the infamous "Love bugs" was in Orlando - I almost passed a pickle when the pair of them came humming up and ran into my face! 

As for humidity, if you can locate near the coast I think you get the benefit of the constant breeze, but inland might be a bit different. Still, I can't imagine it being worse than the eastern PA summers lately and I don't really remember being inconveninced by it all that much the time I spent down there.


----------



## BurgerBoy

I miss Wild Women and being a Chick Magnet.


----------



## SifuPhil

BurgerBoy said:


> I miss Wild Women and being a Chick Magnet.



Heck, at this point I'd settle for Mild Women and being a Hen Magnet! 

I miss my childhood innocence. I remember playing all day and not having a care in the world, other than getting the sandbox sand out of my G.I. Joe's joints. The poor guy developed periarthritis before he was 2 years old! 

I gave him a soldier's funeral, though - I taped an M-80 to his chest and lit it.


----------



## BurgerBoy

Then:





Now:


----------



## mermaid

I do not miss anything. Maybe because it would make no difference if I did. Would you really want all that angst and uncertainty of youth again !!!! 


On a lighter note...


----------



## mermaid

When I have visitors I ask them to leave their signatures in the dust so I wont forget them. (Kind of like an autograph book).:thumbsup:


----------



## SifuPhil

mermaid said:


> When I have visitors I ask them to leave their signatures in the dust so I wont forget them. (Kind of like an autograph book).:thumbsup:



Now you've got me humming "Dust in the Wind" ... with my own lyrics, of course ...

"All they are are friends that signed-in..."


----------



## SeaBreeze

mermaid said:


> When I have visitors I ask them to leave their signatures in the dust so I wont forget them. (Kind of like an autograph book).:thumbsup:



So funny mermaid, I can *definitely* relate!



SifuPhil said:


> Now you've got me humming "Dust in the Wind" ... with my own lyrics, of course ...
> 
> "All they are are friends that signed-in..."



Clever Sifu, I'm singing it in my head! :topsy_turvy:


----------



## mermaid

Housework is a doddle if you tackle it with the right attitude


----------



## teamrose

I miss being able to party half the night and still get up with energy to go to work. The one thing I'm making a resolution to get back is my energy level. I'm sick and tired of being tired all the time. I miss the energy.


----------



## Artic137

I miss being able to run and play with my grandson


----------



## oldman

I am 65 years old and still officiate high school basketball. I try to stay in pretty good physical condition, but no matter what I do, I still suffer from morning stiffness in my joints and muscles. 

Anyway, on several occasions when I go into high schools to officiate a basketball game, I think to myself things like; "I wish that I could go back in time and have one more crack at my teen years in high school. I would do so many things so differently." 

I never fully utilized my intelligence by putting my best foot forward or did I take advantage of the resources that were available even back then. I just never strived to be the best that I could be. I was too busy having fun and doing what I had to do just to get by. Basically, I wasted a lot of time doing nothing, but running around with my friends and just having fun. Knowing what I know now and what I could have achieved if I had been more serious about my education, I certainly regret not taking full advantage of what was being offered to me back in the 60's.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Having fun is not so bad Oldman, sounds like you had a pretty good youth, even though you weren't seriously focused on the future, not many of us were.  Good that you're still in charge of basketball activities, that'll keep you young!   Like you, I miss being more limber in my old age.


----------



## teamrose

Youth is for the young. With your aching joints no way could you have had the fun you did with your current body. There is a season for everything. You would have regretted had you spent your youth studying and watching others have fun. Reduce the amount of dairy, meat and processed foods in your diet which will certainly make you less stiff. Savor the great things only age and experience can bring.


----------



## maybenot

I finally understand that time worn phrase "youth is wasted on the young" but no regrets as such!


----------



## teamrose

See we may have the best stories to tell, but today's generation have cell phones. When they tell their tales, they will have movies of the events. Of course that means they will not be able to tell about catching the 50 pound catfish with any believability. We are free to stretch the truth because  polaroids were not able to capture every single thing we did, good or bad.


----------



## pchinvegas

What do I miss ? Wild nights, great parties, good sex, working 18 hours, making good money,  wearing a size 6 and lying in the sun on the beach all day, and Tres Generations Tequila.


----------



## Steve

I said before and I will say it again ...................

The thing I miss the most about not being young anymore is.... *YOUTH !!!!
*
That should cover almost everything !!!


----------



## eilerc

Yep - wild, willing women. Ability to handle same...


----------



## Walking by the Thames

What I miss the most is the energy I had.  Being able to do several things....work, take care of a house and family, go out and exercise (tennis, running, swimming).  Even though I'm happy and keeping busy (volunteer work and part-time job) I get tired quicker.  Balancing the activities with rest makes a difference!  I have a book "How to be Lazy" which was given to me when I turned 60.  It's more about learning to relax and smell the flowers.


----------



## TICA

I miss having a firm body!!  I feel like everything is drooping and have no muscles anywhere.   I miss partying all night, I miss being brave and having no fear to try new things (although I'm still fairly adventurous).

I DON'T miss the struggle of never having enough money, of trying to juggle work and the family and the pressures of never having enough time.   

All in all - I'm very content with my life and wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## pchinvegas

I'm with you guys although I miss the energy, the great body, and the fun I would NOT go back to any age I have passed. I got this far and I'll go for the GOLD!


----------



## SifuPhil

pchinvegas said:


> I'm with you guys although I miss the energy, the great body, and the fun I would NOT go back to any age I have passed. I got this far and I'll go for the GOLD!



I'm not so sure of that in my case ... the best times of my life were in my late teens / early twenties. I had boundless energy, tons of money and infinite horizons to sail toward.

Now I have cold coffee, a pitiful PayPal account and a dinghy with a hole in it.


----------



## pchinvegas

haha, we all in the same holy dinghy SifuPhil.


----------



## SifuPhil

My dinghy ...


----------



## Walking by the Thames

Hello Oldman,
How I envy that you had such a good time!  The opposite is put your nose to the grind stone and study study study.  But then each one of us has a story to tell.  I worked my way through college and always wished I had time to run around with my friends.  When I reflect now I see that maybe I should have enjoyed myself more.  At this stage of my life it doesn't really matter that I got two degrees.  I think what really matters for me is that I loved people and they loved me.  That is the greatest gift!  If you had that then you've accomplished a great deal.


----------



## That Guy

The energy to go all night and into the next day...


----------



## Walking by the Thames

*Youth's idealism*



That Guy said:


> The energy to go all night and into the next day...


The world has limitless opportunities and your dreams are just starting to form. .. How to climb a mountain, sail across the sea and enjoy new adventures.  Looking back I would say that it does take lots of energy to follow your path and discover all that life has to offer.


----------



## rkunsaw

Like everyone, I miss having the energy to do things and not having aches and pains because I did it.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Did an old Beachbody video the day before yesterday, and couldn't finish...but did get a good workout.  Still feelin' my arm and back muscles mild ache, but it's all good!


----------



## That Guy

SeaBreeze said:


> Did an old Beachbody video the day before yesterday, and couldn't finish...but did get a good workout.  Still feelin' my arm and back muscles mild ache, but it's all good!



You know the drill.  Do it again, today and tomorrow.  Do just as much as you can . . . plus a little more.  Those "good" muscle aches will go and your "beach body" will begin to show.

 Having been a gym rat off and on for many years to keep in shape for riding big, mean waves I know how getting back into the routine goes.  But, soon . . . it becomes a great habit.


----------



## That Guy

SeaBreeze said:


> Me too Ozark, I'm in the worst shape too...gained too much this winter!  I wouldn't care in the past, but now at 60 years old, with diabetes knocking at my door, I need to get my $h*t together!   I have a really old exercise bike in the storage shed that's rusted out, and I have an old bicycle on my porch ready to go...but I lack the enthusiasm right now. :indecisiveness:



Dragging that ol' exercise bike outta storage outta be workout enough.  Makes me tired just thinking about it...


----------



## SeaBreeze

That Guy said:


> You know the drill.  Do it again, today and tomorrow.  Do just as much as you can . . . plus a little more.  Those "good" muscle aches will go and your "beach body" will begin to show.
> 
> Having been a gym rat off and on for many years to keep in shape for riding big, mean waves I know how getting back into the routine goes.  But, soon . . . it becomes a great habit.



You're right, and I do know the drill.  Once I'm into it again, I'll be okay...have to force myself for now.  I'm not going to use the exercise bike, I have my old 10 speed on the porch, and plenty of bike paths in my area...need to take advantage of this spring weather here, before the dog days of summer arrive.   I did belong to a gym for 2 years, but they moved further from my house and I stopped going, now my membership has run out.  I did treadmill, bike, weight machines, and exercise classes like Zumba and step aerobics...but couldn't spend much more than an hour there at a time, never turned into a gym rat.



That Guy said:


> Dragging that ol' exercise back outta storage outta be workout enough.  Makes me tired just thinking about it...


----------



## That Guy

Used to have a sweet deal at a brand new gym that opened just a quarter mile from home.  At the time, I lived right across the street from my favorite surf spot.  So, after hitting the waves just before dawn, would jump on my ol' cruiser and zip up to swim a few laps, do some strength training and soak in the hot tub.  Luckily, in the morning and being brand new, it was practically empty.  Just me and a couple of fire fighters for a few months.  THEN, the pretty ladies appeared.  They smelled and looked so good I had to close my eyes to concentrate while working out.  HA!

"Owned" the pool for awhile with nobody in the water but little ol' me.  But, soon enough, it got crowded.  Now, I have a Total Gym and love it.  Had to complain to the company, though, that Christie Brinkley didn't personally deliver it to my front door.  Darn!


----------



## SifuPhil

My wife had bugged me for quite some time to get her an exercise bike. I told her to pick out the one she wanted, she did and I bought it. Almost got a hernia carrying it upstairs to the bedroom (yeah ... that's where she wanted it).

She used it for a week or so, then it retired to its permanent job as a clothes closet.


----------



## That Guy

You know, I really miss dancing.  My older sister used to drag me into her room when rock 'n' roll was being born and make me dance with her.  Then, in junior high, my mom made me take ballroom dancing lessons which I thought would suck . . . but it was fun and helped with attracting the girls in high school (heh, heh, heh . . .).  A young woman at work invited me to go see her son's band one weekend and talked me into dancing with her.  She was overjoyed at my ability but it wore me out.  My knees just can't take it anymore.  Alas, she'll just have to be impressed with my other talents . . .


----------



## That Guy

I miss being able to work outside all day and not have to quit because I'm pooped.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Dancing is always fun, my most enjoyable workout was Zumba...and it helps if you like the instructor.  I had a young lady who really put her heart and soul into it...and the vibe spread throughout her class.   I still put on the stereo sometimes when doing housework, etc. and dance around...good side effect is burning those calories.


----------



## That Guy

The other day, I found myself suddenly be-bopping to a great song on the radio.  It just came over me.  Didn't last long, though . . .    (reference no longer being young...)


----------



## Anne

I'd have to say I miss my good health the most.  Can't do some of the things I used to love to do; dancing being one.  I do occasionally dance a bit to an old song, when it just overtakes me  but my energy doesn't last nearly as long as it used to.   Here's one I really like (hope it's ok to post this)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdSoRrTD9BQ

  It's ok though; I can still do the gardening and lots of other things I enjoy.  Always something to be thankful for, for sure.


----------



## That Guy

The King at his best!


----------



## SallyintheValley

I guess I'm vain because I miss my old body and pretty face....ha ha   I still have my same mind and thoughts as I did when I was a young girl, young woman, middle aged woman and now OLD....so I can't miss that.  Just get a shock when I look at the sags and wrinkles.


----------



## SeaBreeze

You're still very pretty Sally!   And I think we all get a bit shocked sometimes when we look in the mirror, especially with our readers on, lol!  I've found over the years that it's much more beneficial to be beautiful on the inside, not everyone holds that prize possession.


----------



## Happyflowerlady

My MIL used to say that " in the body of every 70 year old woman, beats the heart of a 17 year old girl".  How right she was ! Now I am approaching that age my self, and yes, my heart still thinks I can do all those things I loved to do when I was young; but my mind knows full well that the body isn't going to cooperate anymore.   So, I too, miss my youth, but when I look around and see people my age that can't still do even the things that I am still able to do, I am grateful for what I can do. 

   I think most of all though, I miss being able to ride my horse, flying like the wind down the trail, or even just going along sedately, and enjoying the beauty of nature.  I went from an Arabian to a Peruvian Paso, and fell totally in love with the breed the minute I saw and rode my first one. I think maybe I could still ride one if I had him, and I know it is smarter not to try. But, yes, horses are what I miss the most....


----------



## That Guy

You're in good company, here, HFL.  Seems we have a lot of horse people.  I, too, love horses but have never had the pleasure of getting to know my very own.  My great-grandfather raised horses on his ranch and my grandfather used to ride his from Sonoma over to the coast at Bodega Bay to visit his girlfriend . . .

Along with other things I mentioned, I miss skateboarding, too.  I enjoy telling teenagers I see skating that I'm a skateboard pioneer.  I actually stole my sister's rollerskates, nailed one to a redwood 2x4 and clickity clacked down the sidewalk with by buddies.  The good kids enjoy and respect my stories and that is truly heartwarming and encouraging.


----------



## Bill Newsom

My knees don't work well anymore.  I miss them.  I also miss my abundant energy, good vision, and normal hearing. Otherwise, what's to miss?


----------



## Steve

Well, I said it before and I will say it again.....

What I miss the most is.......... *YOUTH !!!!!*


----------



## That Guy

Steve said:


> *YOUTH !!!!!*



"Youth is wasted on the young."  -- George Bernard Shaw


----------



## FíorFinné

Mostly, I miss not knowing it all anymore.  As Shaw said, "Ah, youth!  It's a pity it's wasted on the young!"


----------



## Isabella

_Age is but a number not a person, still young at heart. 
_


----------



## JustBonee

As the saying goes:  [h=1]Of All the Things I've Lost, I Miss My Mind the Most[/h]


----------

